# Whaleshark caught in pass !!!!!!



## CCC

So my buddy comes in from Texas and we decide to launch at graffitti bridge and head to the pass yesterday morning early. The bay was flat perfect for my 17' Polar skiff, we stopped along the way several times to throw out bait and caught several sharks, all 2 feet or so, and a couple catfish. When we get to the pass, the gulf is flat so we decide to head out and do some trolling just outside the pass, started trolling stretch 25's and I see something in front of us breaking the water looking like it was hitting bait and it was huge !!!!! So I tell my buddy that we will troll right thru it. As we get there we look over and we are right on top of what looks to be a HUGE whale shark, I mean right on top of the water, and then I remember the lures and yep we snag it with both of them. There is another boat in front of us about 75 yds away fighting a fish and I scream to them that we just hooked a whale, I then decide to circle back around to see if we can somehow yank our lures back out of this monster and the guys in the other boat start screaming and waving at us, I can't hear them but I am sure they are screaming something about it being an endangered species and I don't have time for this crap I have a whale hooked !!!!!!! They keep screaming and as I am trying to navigate the boat, make sure the whale doesn't flip us, handle the rods, I ask my buddy WHAT IN THE HELL ARE THEY SAYING, and he says they are saying something about a wreck, and it hits me, my whale is the wrecked ship I had heard everyone talk about that is sometimes visible on top of the water. Now I feel like a damn idiot !!!!!!!!!!! We ended up losing one stretch and were lucky enough not to destroy my motor by running into this wreck, how I will never know. I am sure the guys in the boat were thinking that we were tourist who had never fished salt water in their lives !!!!!!!!!!!! All in all a great day, and something for us to laugh about the rest of the day !


----------



## Worn Out

*Started my day with a laugh!*

Thanks. That had to have been a riot!


----------



## Splittine

Dang


----------



## FishWalton

I would have been good if the other guys ha a movie camera on you and with sound. LOL Great story!


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper

You have some luck or what ever you want to call it. You are the same guy that shot the gun inside in the bed into the floor right?


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper

You only have 9 lives, you have used two of them that i know of from the forum.


----------



## CCC

Yea snapper I shot the bed......LOL.......


----------



## fisheye48

guess that buoy was out there for no reason huh


----------



## standrew

I think I would try and forget that "memory". Open your eyes out there. Most trollers worth their salt know that you don't troll right through anything. Gauge the direction that the fish are moving and try to intercept them with your lures. A wreck looks a lot different than a whale shark or a school of fish. Even if it was a school of fish busting, trolling through them can put them down. There was obviously other boat(s) fishing the area. You could've put the fish down for everyone. Also you could've put yourself, your crew and anyone trying to rescue you in your sinking boat in danger if you would've hit that wreck. Look Around and pay attention. Especially if other boats are yelling at you.


----------



## swhiting

These stories are hilarious to read... not so funny for the boats beside you... but very funny on here!


----------



## PAWGhunter

Thats funny dude. Seems like the tide was extra low yesterday..


----------



## CCC

Stan & fisheye, glad you could make some real *SERRIOUS* sense of a light hearted day, thanks for the input.


----------



## fisheye48

your "lighthearted" day could have turned into something very serious...like endangering you and your crew..thats real light hearted


----------



## standrew

fisheye48 said:


> your "lighthearted" day could have turned into something very serious...like endangering you and your crew..thats real light hearted


It's beyond lighthearted... It's ignorant. This guy has no respect for other fisherman, endangered species (he thought he hooked a freaking whale or a whale shark and was happy), and his own crew's safety. I would still do everything in my power to help them if there was an emergency, but instances like this could be avoided with a little common sense. He's lucky and seemingly oblivious to consequences. "Serriously"....


----------



## fisherick

You need to run wide open around it....if you're up on a plane, you'll go right over it.


----------



## CCC

standrew said:


> It's beyond lighthearted... It's ignorant. This guy has no respect for other fisherman, endangered species (he thought he hooked a freaking whale or a whale shark and was happy), and his own crew's safety. I would still do everything in my power to help them if there was an emergency, but instances like this could be avoided with a little common sense. He's lucky and seemingly oblivious to consequences. "Serriously"....


No respect for other fisherman ??? The other boat was busy landing a big fish and was simply trying to let me know it was a wreck I was over so I would not damage my boat. Afterwards they landed the fish, continued to fish, and after I yelled my thanks to them they waved back and said no problem. No affect to their fishing what so ever. As far as being "Happy I hooked a whale", went back and looked at my original post and do not see where you got that idea at all, unless you are just looking to argue. As far as endangering my crews safety we orriginally thought it was kings busting bait on top so we headed that way, now tell me how trolling thru a mess of kings in 30 ft. of water is endangering the crew ????? Had it even entered our minds it was a whale or wreck we would have steered VERY CLEAR ! Your offer to help us idiots out had we been in distress is very grateful though but let me assure you my friend, I made it 43 years without you and I will make it 43 more.


----------



## CCC

If you look at my quote 
"I mean right on top of the water, and *then I remember the lures* and yep we snag it with both of them". 
So as you can see at first we were in awe over seeing a creature that big, I had heard of them out there but never seen one, by the time I get over my shock of I am over a huge sea creature I remember the lures I am trolling and immediately turn to them, do I try to turn the boat so the lures don't snag it, do I cut the lines, WHAT DO I DO, in that split second they snag and it is too late ! This is not an every day occurence, if in fact it had been a whale shark, in that split second that I am deciding both lures connect and set. I am sure there is not one circumstance that stan or fisheye is not prepared for and your keen advice to us all is greatly appreciated, I hope to aspire to be the boater and fisherman you both are some day and to have the answers for EVERY circumstance that may come my way on the water. Bottom line is the situation happened and in retrospect I can laugh about it. But I can see how some may see the need to exalt themselves while trashing others to look like the bigger better man, especially behind a screen.


----------



## GENTLE WOLF

Man there's always an a$$hole or two on here to start s##t. Yall ever make a mistake and learn from it? No people or creatures were harmed in the making of this rather funny story. Get over it. This is why we don't read as many reports on this forum anymore.


----------



## BananaTom

GENTLE WOLF said:


> This is why we don't read as many reports on this forum anymore.


++1


----------



## CCC

Thanks Tom and Gentle.


----------



## gameaholic

*whale shark*

Don't sweat it man. You got out on the water, had a good time, and made it back safe. We have all had things happen tp tell stories about. THANKS for sharing yours, especially at a time when hardly anyone is fishing.


:thumbup1:


----------



## fisheye48

GENTLE WOLF said:


> Man there's always an a$$hole or two on here to start s##t. Yall ever make a mistake and learn from it? No people or creatures were harmed in the making of this rather funny story. Get over it. This is why we don't read as many reports on this forum anymore.


i may be an asshole but...i know how to read a GPS to see where WRECKS are near where im fishing so i know to steer clear that way i know im not endangering myself and crew by running over it...if im not familiar with the waters im fishing i keep an eye on my GPS and surroundings to notice anything that is out of the ordinary...and CCC you say that you thought it was fish busting...but you didnt notice that BIG RED BUOY?


----------



## lastcast

Do you know where that "big red buoy" is?


----------



## fisheye48

lastcast said:


> Do you know where that "big red buoy" is?


i know exactly where it is...would you like GPS cord. for it also??


----------



## lastcast

Sure, and how about putting it on the wreck.


----------



## fisheye48

lastcast said:


> Sure, and how about putting it on the wreck.


17.810
18.706

those should get you real close sweetie!


----------



## lastcast

17.810
18.706
Thank you. See it's not so hard to be a + contributor to a thread, now is it?


----------



## fisheye48

lastcast said:


> 17.810
> 18.706
> Thank you. See it's not so hard to be a + contributor to a thread, now is it?


not when 99% of GPS have it in them already


----------



## parrothead

I thought the buoy was south of were the wreck is ?? I always thought that was a bit odd. Glad everyone is ok !!!!!! I have to admit i laughed when i first read it !!!!!!! :thumbup:
Scott


----------



## CCC

your are EXACTLY right, the buoy is *NOT* on the wreck but south of it, and fisheye you do realize that not all boats have GPS right partner ? Again I might want to ask what has crawled up your @ss today ? Have I done something to offend you ? Please do not mistake my questions for an appology to you because I simply think you are being argumentive, just asking.


----------



## Redfish

fisheye48 said:


> not when 99% of GPS have it in them already


 Then Get with The CG And Have Them Put the Damn Bouy NEXT TO THE The Reck Not 100 yd away Doesn't Make Much since To Me!!!!!!!


----------



## lastcast

This has been goin round-n-round for a long time Redfish.


----------



## FishWalton

No one but you and the other boat know the real circumstances of the event. People can sometimes be quick to offer their opinion and really don't have any idea what they are talking about. It's a lot different being there than it is just reading and speculating. There is always someone out there that THINKS they know best and better than you. Hang in there guy!


----------



## BananaTom

Many people have hit that thing, even professional charter boat captains with years of expierance. 

It does have an interesting story, before and after it sank. A storm, and I can not remember which one, moved the marker for the Mass Wreck. It was next to it many years ago.

Keep in mind, however; channel markers, and wrecks markers, etc. are referred to as "Navagational Aids". 

They are there to assist you in safe navagation, and provide NO gaurantee of safty or accurracy!!!


----------



## stringle

I'm glad you posted this, thanks CCC. Glad you are laughing about it now!! I would have shat if I hooked a whale shark!!!:w00t:


----------



## WW2

fisheye48 said:


> i may be an asshole but...i know how to read a GPS to see where WRECKS are near where im fishing so i know to steer clear that way i know im not endangering myself and crew by running over it...if im not familiar with the waters im fishing i keep an eye on my GPS and surroundings to notice anything that is out of the ordinary...and CCC you say that you thought it was fish busting...but you didnt notice that BIG RED BUOY?



Umm, so, you know that bouy is no where near that wreck right? Because by what you have posted so far it looks like you do not know that.


----------



## swhiting

Somebody needs to post a link to the "MOVE THE BOUY" thread......

The bouy is a joke.

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/general-discussion/62225.htm

EDITED WITH LINK SO SOMEONE DOESN'T CALL ME LAZY.....


----------



## Buckyt

I was trolling at the Mass years ago when we hung a nylon rope. We tried to get the hooks out, tried to pull up whatever was on the end of the rope and could see something white on the bottom but couldn't pull it up. Finally we decided to cut the rope to get our lure. Just as we cut the rope a bullhorn shouted out "Don't cut that rope!", but it was to late. It was a coast guard ship that was coming out to retrieve a sunken boat. The rope was the anchor line. I was afraid we were in big trouble, but they didn't say any more and we left.


----------



## swhiting

CCC:

By the way, I appreciate you posting your experience. I know you learned from it, now others can too. As far as I'm concerned, if you're going to post reports that brag, then you need to post the ones that don't too. That's exactly what you do and I appreciate it.


----------



## SHunter

We need to read about boating/fishing experiences. Glad this one turned out well and bet you will watch for the USS Mass next time.


----------



## fisheye48

WW2 said:


> Umm, so, you know that bouy is no where near that wreck right? Because by what you have posted so far it looks like you do not know that.



I know exactly where the buoy and the wreck are, and i also know that they arent close to each other:thumbsup:


----------



## WW2

fisheye48 said:


> I know exactly where the buoy and the wreck are, and i also know that they arent close to each other:thumbsup:


Ok, because in your post you indicated that the BIG RED BUOY would have told him he were over the wreck and that is not at all the case.


----------



## CCC

Thanks guys for the support, thought it funny to laugh at myself for being so stupid, but hey I got big shoulders, I can do that.


----------



## wld1985

Pinksnappercatcher said:


> You only have 9 lives, you have used two of them that i know of from the forum.


 Uhh more then 2 of them..Remember the chair deal with the new job? ahaha I remember parts of all the post..


----------



## FLbeachbum

Reed, He's got you there 3 down, 6 to go. Glad all turned out OK, keep those shoulders high.


----------



## P8NTMIKE

You hit the Massachusetts?


----------



## CCC

Damnit, Wild is keeping track, yes I have used three of them ! LMAO


----------



## Redfish

CCC said:


> Damnit, Wild is keeping track, yes I have used three of them ! LMAO


 He's not the Only One!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Jighead

Water breaking on Mass does look like bait fish. Fooled me before. Dangerous spot.


----------



## ARDVARK

Like the story, thanks for the post! Pay no mind to those that suffer from _incongruousness!_


----------



## hjorgan

*Mass nearly sunk my ass....*

First time near it I was looking for the buoy and got too close for comfort. I agree it wouldn't take too much to mark this thing properly. 

We've all had learning experiences on the water and if we post them here ALL can learn from them. Thanks for the post.


----------



## legalhookin

you know buddy......im not going to pick on you.........just glad you didn't get hurt.....that wreck( massachusset) could really mess your boat up.......( almost tapped it with my boat on a high tide and calm day!! lol) just mark it next time on your gps when you think about it when your can......

cool story though and thanks for sharing........always more fun to laugh at(and cheeper!) someone elses mistakes than your own......unfortunatlly i truely know this.....lol, i stay broke


----------

